
The surprising truth about the dollar - ErnstByner21
http://www.bbc.com/travel/story/20200107-welcome-to-jchymov-the-czech-town-that-invented-the-dollar
======
JdeBP
The actual title is "Welcome to Jáchymov: the Czech town that invented the
dollar".

